# Shelby flying cloud 28"



## cl222 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like its in good condition and the price doesn't look bad either.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SHE...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5657bd0bab


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's been up for a while. Been relisted a couple times. This last time, they re-posted new pics with flipped bars.


----------



## cl222 (Jun 24, 2013)

What's wrong with it? Are there parts that are not correct?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd buy it, but saving for something special.........


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 24, 2013)

cl222 said:


> What's wrong with it? Are there parts that are not correct?




I think he as taken some of the best parts off... like the seat.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like old English fenders on it (wire braces)


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Looks like old English fenders on it (wire braces)




I was think'n that also, but some mfg's did use wire around 1920....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

I considered that one a while back, the pedals are worth half the asking price, I'm pretty sure the fenders are wrong but its got those cool beaded metal 28" rims.  Nothing wrong with it overall, but like Bri I'm saving for really primo stuff.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 24, 2013)

cl222 said:


> What's wrong with it? Are there parts that are not correct?




The biggest problem for me is the numerous dents in the frame.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

ahh, that just gives it character!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ahh, that just gives it character!




Normal wear and tear is patina and this is good character, when it looks as if it were crossed with an angry mob, that is bad character.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

I know at least 2 guy's on here that are *Real CHARACTERS!!!!!!!*


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I know at least 2 guy's on here that are *Real CHARACTERS!!!!!!!*




Hmmm...at least indeed!


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 27, 2013)

I just saw a guy on a mid to late 60's Western Flyer (all orig.) and it had those exact fenders! I think it could be worth it but???


----------

